# Height and weight of 7 month old spoo



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Lexie is 7 months old and 30 lbs. and 20". Does that sound right for an average spoo? Is she underweight? I feed her 2.5 cups a day, should I give her more? She wolfs down her kibbles and always seems hungry...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our boy Jameson is 7 months old and is 24" and 44 pounds.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Vogue is 6.5 months 20" and 28.4 lb's. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> Vogue is 6.5 months 20" and 28.4 lb's.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What kind of collar is Vogue wearing? It looks comfy on her. Vogue is beautiful!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Jcjshelton said:


> Lexie is 7 months old and 30 lbs. and 20". Does that sound right for an average spoo? Is she underweight? I feed her 2.5 cups a day, should I give her more? She wolfs down her kibbles and always seems hungry...


Oh Lordy, I'm not sure how tall Maddie is but at last vet check she was 6 months and 36 lbs. vet thought she was still a little skinny. She eats 4 cups of large breed puppy food, steals what she can out of Max's dish, and treats. 

She gets tons of exercise though playing with Max.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

I think Lexie is on the small side, so maybe 30lbs is not all too bad. she does also try to steal food from the other dogs too though...and licks her bowl clean in less than 1 minute. I don't think she even chews.


----------

